# How long does it take xanax kicks in for you?



## maxpain

I've heard it takes 15-20 min. to kick in and I can feel sedation around that time too, but for me, the full sedation starts only after at least an hour.

and its effect subsides after about 2-3 hours...

So it's hard to decide when to take it and how much. (I use it as needed bases)

How long does it take to kick in for you guys? and How long does it last?

It lasts only 3-4 hours for me.


----------



## istayhome

maxpain said:


> I've heard it takes 15-20 min. to kick in and I can feel sedation around that time too, but for me, the full sedation starts only after at least an hour.
> 
> and its effect subsides after about 2-3 hours...
> 
> So it's hard to decide when to take it and how much. (I use it as needed bases)
> 
> How long does it take to kick in for you guys? and How long does it last?
> 
> It lasts only 3-4 hours for me.


It effects me (and I suspect most people) the same. Except it doesn't make me drowsy, it just relieves anxiety. But generally yes, I feel the onset begin in about 20 min., the effects peak in about 60-90 min. and the total duration is right around 4 hrs. That is typical of Xanax. I generally only use it for panic attacks or other times when I need relief from acute anxiety.

I also take valium for General Anxiety. Valium has the quick onset of xanax but it lasts much longer. Taking valium a couple times a day, which I do, relieves anxiety 24/7. Whereas as you say Xanax only relives anxiety, or in your case, sedates you, for a few hours.


----------



## maxpain

istayhome said:


> It effects me (and I suspect most people) the same. Except it doesn't make me drowsy, it just relieves anxiety. But generally yes, I feel the onset begin in about 20 min., the effects peak in about 60-90 min. and the total duration is right around 4 hrs. That is typical of Xanax. I generally only use it for panic attacks or other times when I need relief from acute anxiety.
> 
> I also take valium for General Anxiety. Valium has the quick onset of xanax but it lasts much longer. Taking valium a couple times a day, which I do, relieves anxiety 24/7. Whereas as you say Xanax only relives anxiety, or in your case, sedates you, for a few hours.


thx for your answer,

Doctors said it lasts about 8 hours but actual effect is way shorter.

I think your description about the duration and onset time of xanax is more exact.

For me, it makes me drowsy, numb, slowed down, stumble, a bit amnesiac..
I become like drunken lol.


----------



## istayhome

maxpain said:


> thx for your answer,
> 
> Doctors said it lasts about 8 hours but actual effect is way shorter.
> 
> I think your description about the duration and onset time of xanax is more exact.
> 
> For me, it makes me drowsy, numb, slowed down, stumble, a bit amnesiac..
> I become like drunken lol.


Try taking a lower dose. All of those effects to me sound like you are taking a bit too much. That is my opinion anyways.

That is interesting that doctors have told you that xanax lasts for 8 hours. It is completely Incorrect. Xanax is known for being a short acting benzo. The Doctors who have told you that were very lacking in knowledge about the subject or they are lying to you for some reason. Some doctors will lie to patients when prescribing any type of benzo to people. Some, but not all, doctors will under-prescribe benzos to patients; so maybe your doctor told you that Xanax lasts twice as long as it does so that he/she could only prescribe you half the amount that you would otherwise need. Well, best of luck to you.


----------



## yourfavestoner

The remarkably marginal effect of Xanax seems to kick in around half and hour for me.


----------



## Whynotgrl67

I don't know if your taking long tablets or round pills. Personally I break my bars into four pieces even if I'm inking the whole 2mg. Seems to kick in faster . That's pretty important to me when I'm losing it in public.fast relief.


----------



## maxpain

istayhome said:


> Try taking a lower dose. All of those effects to me sound like you are taking a bit too much. That is my opinion anyways.
> 
> That is interesting that doctors have told you that xanax lasts for 8 hours. It is completely Incorrect. Xanax is known for being a short acting benzo. The Doctors who have told you that were very lacking in knowledge about the subject or they are lying to you for some reason. Some doctors will lie to patients when prescribing any type of benzo to people. Some, but not all, doctors will under-prescribe benzos to patients; so maybe your doctor told you that Xanax lasts twice as long as it does so that he/she could only prescribe you half the amount that you would otherwise need. Well, best of luck to you.


My Dr is not psychologist, maybe he didn't know well about xanax. He told me to take it at night cause it lasts till next day. (seriously?)

I get two 0.5mg per day, and I try not to take it all at once so i break it to half and wait till it works, if it doesn't work I take one more half and one more half...

One bad day i took 2.75mg and slept at my work.

I'll try not to do it again 
anyway thx man for your advice


----------



## maxpain

yourfavestoner said:


> The remarkably marginal effect of Xanax seems to kick in around half and hour for me.


I thought 15 min. was enough first time but i feel the blood peak around 1 hour later like you.


----------



## maxpain

Whynotgrl67 said:


> I don't know if your taking long tablets or round pills. Personally I break my bars into four pieces even if I'm inking the whole 2mg. Seems to kick in faster . That's pretty important to me when I'm losing it in public.fast relief.


My doc is reluctant to give me 1mg bars. I get orange 0.5mgs, and break it to half, taking one every 30min.-2hours.
I break it because I want to know whether i develop tolerance or not.


----------



## tieffers

20 to 30 minutes, for the full effect. Sublingually only about 10 minutes. If I chew it up like some desperate freak in the middle of a panic attack and let it dissolve under my tongue in a powdery form, usually only takes a few minutes.


----------



## yourfavestoner

I meant 30 minutes, not an hour and a half.



tieffers said:


> 20 to 30 minutes, for the full effect. Sublingually only about 10 minutes. If I chew it up like some desperate freak in the middle of a panic attack and let it dissolve under my tongue in a powdery form, usually only takes a few minutes.


I munched on Xanax once. It was so awful that I wound up spitting out the remnants and brushing my teeth for ten minutes afterwards, then using flouride rinse. And I could still taste it a bit after all that. Brutal.


----------



## maxpain

tieffers said:


> 20 to 30 minutes, for the full effect. Sublingually only about 10 minutes. If I chew it up like some desperate freak in the middle of a panic attack and let it dissolve under my tongue in a powdery form, usually only takes a few minutes.


Eh......I ALWAYS CHEW them.... cause I like the taste.
Am I weird lol....


----------



## istayhome

maxpain said:


> My Dr is not psychologist, maybe he didn't know well about xanax. He told me to take it at night cause it lasts till next day. (seriously?)
> 
> I get two 0.5mg per day, and I try not to take it all at once so i break it to half and wait till it works, if it doesn't work I take one more half and one more half...
> 
> One bad day i took 2.75mg and slept at my work.
> 
> I'll try not to do it again
> anyway thx man for your advice


Any doctor who prescribes any medication to you should know about it well. Xanax absolutely will not last 8 hours. If you take it before bed, by the time you wake up the effects of it will be long gone.


----------



## tieffers

maxpain said:


> Eh......I ALWAYS CHEW them.... cause I like the taste.
> Am I weird lol....


Nah, you're not weird. Unless I am too. I like the taste because I associate it with relief from panic. Probably a Pavlovian response.


----------



## deefkrm

when i am having a really bad anxiety episode and i take .5mg, i usually feel relief within 20-30 minutes, and it only gets better for the next 30 min, and then i think it usually starts to wear off after a few hours, but by then, my body has already relaxed and i'm okay.

when i take it and my anxiety is not as bad but i still need some help with relief, i feel like it actually takes longer to take effect, up to an hour, which seems weird to me.

i take it only as needed (it takes me around a year or more even to go through my 60 pill bottle).


----------



## alarinn

I know this thread is dated, but I need help in when to take my pills. I have a business trip in 2 weeks in Boston and my flight is 5:30 hrs long with a hop in NC. Given that I've never taken any drug like this, should I wait for the anxiety to hit, or be proactive? I hate flying and with IBS, stress is not my friend. I used to fly all the time but it got to me over time. The crowds, the tight quarters on the plane, the crowds in tight quarters and then few bathrooms I used to will myself through it but it wears me out. Given that Xanax is fast-acting but short lived, what do you all suggest? The 1st leg is 1:30 with a 50 minute stop over in Charlotte. Then it's 2:15 from there to Boston. I asked my doctor to only give me what I need and no more, so I have 8 pills. I plan on taking a half of one before church one morning (it's the only thing in the next 2 weeks that gives me anxiety) to see what the effects are and how long it lasts. Any suggestions? Of course, I need enough to make it back










Thanks, Patrick


----------

